# Tavanate ne farai, non ci piove



## elemika

Ciao,
mi sono arenata con questa frase qui:
..._Non hai bisogno di andare a scuola di fallimento al conservatorio.
Tavanate ne farai, non ci piove._

Ci batterai la fiacca?Ci farai delle stupidaggini?
Ma cosa significa qui "non ci piove"?

Grazie


----------



## translation studies

"non ci piove" significa che è una cosa sicura, una cosa su cui non c'è dubbio.

Ad esempio:
- Il mare è blu, su questo non ci piove.
- Vivere a Roma costa di più che vivere in Angola, su questo non ci piove!

Nel tuo caso potrebbe essere espresso anche con "ne puoi star sicuro"

TS


----------



## elemika

Perfetto!
Ti ringrazio, translation studies! 

EM


----------



## stefanaccio

*Non Ci Piove*----Importante ricordare che c'è un gesto che accompagna questo gesto. Si pone l'indice della mano destra dritto sotto il palmo della mano sinistra. Fa figurare una persona sotto una tettoia o un ombrello.


----------



## translation studies

Cia Stefanaccio,

ma sai che non aveveo mai sentito di questo gesto associato all'espressione "non ci piove"? Mi sembra hce renda bene l'idea, ma per me è una novità.
TS


----------



## stefanaccio

Sono un americano ma ho una casa di vacanza a Teramo in Abruzzo.  C'ho visto i giovanotti usare questo gesto.   Colla sfumatora, "...non sono una persona stupida!!"


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Stefanaccio,
forse anch'io potro' usarlo qui, a Mosca


----------



## Azazel81

translation studies said:


> Cia Stefanaccio,
> 
> ma sai che non aveveo mai sentito di questo gesto associato all'espressione "non ci piove"? Mi sembra hce renda bene l'idea, ma per me è una novità.
> TS


 
Sinceramente anche io non ho mai sentito/visto nessuno associare il gesto indicato da Stefanaccio, all'espressione "non ci piove". 

Per rispondere invece alla primissima domanda di Elemika: "tavanate" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "stupidate/cavolate".

Per il resto concordo con TS: "non ci piove" = "è sicuro al 100%".



stefanaccio said:


> Sono un americano ma ho una casa di vacanza a Teramo in Abruzzo. C'ho visto dei giovanotti usare questo gesto. Colla sfumatoura, "...non sono una persona stupida!!"


 
Scusa ma non ho capito. In che senso con la sfumatura "... non sono una persona stupida"? Non vedo nessun nesso tra le due frasi. Ci puoi fare un esempio, per favore?

Spero non ti dispiaccia se ho fatto delle correzioni al tuo post


----------



## elemika

Azazel81 said:


> Per rispondere invece alla primissa domanda di Elemika: "tavanate" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "stupidate/cavolate".
> 
> Per il resto concordo con TS: "non ci piove" = "è sicuro al 100%".


 
Grazie Azazel
per avermi aiutata anche con "tavanate"


----------



## colllettic

Azazel81 said:


> Sinceramente anche io non ho mai sentito/visto nessuno associare il gento *gesto*
> indicato da Stefanaccio, all'espressione "non ci piove".


Anche io non l'ho mai visto fare.... 


> Per rispondere invece alla primissa *primissima*
> domanda di Elemika: "tavanate" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "stupidate/cavolate".
> 
> Per il resto concordo con TS: "non ci piove" = "è sicuro al 100%".
> 
> Scusa ma non ho capito. In che senso con la sfumatura "... non sono una persona stupida"? Non vedo nessun nesso tra le due frasi. Ci puoi fare un esempio, per favore?


_Credo che stefanccio volesse intendere che vide dei ragazzi fare lo stesso gesto ma riferito alla frase "non sono una persona stupida"._


----------



## Apina

Confermo che neanch'io ho mai visto fare quel gesto...

Ciao

Apina


----------



## milanoinnevata

Azazel81 said:


> "tavanate" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "stupidate/cavolate".


"Tavanate"... fantastico. Ma se lo usassi ora, tutti riderebbero (almeno a Milano)... era una parola che andava di moda negli anni '80! Non credo che esista più... o veniva da qualche regione in particolare? Qualcuno mi può illuminare?


----------



## Azazel81

milanoinnevata said:


> "Tavanate"... fantastico. Ma se lo usassi ora, tutti riderebbero (almeno a Milano)... era una parola che andava di moda negli anni '80! Non credo che esista più... o veniva da qualche regione in particolare? Qualcuno mi può illuminare?


 
In effetti essendo anche io di Milano, quando l'ho visto scritto, un po' mi è venuto da ridere... però non penso che sia tanto un regionalismo. Credo sia uno di quei termini che certe persone si inventano... Come tutti i termini che sono stati creati per indicare i truzzi... (un mio amico ha inventato 3 termini diversi per indicarli... noi lo capiamo, ma immagino che gli altri no... però si intuisce).


----------



## elemika

Ciao, cari amici!
Apprezzo moltissimo i vostri commenti su "tavanata", grazie!
Non era facile capire il significato di questa parola anche se l'ho trovato in wiki ed ho chiesto il forum (qui)



> Come tutti i termini che sono stati creati per indicare i truzzi ...(un mio amico ha inventato 3 termini diversi per indicarli).



Non sono sicura che e' un termine creato dall'autore del libro in cui l'ho trovato...ma non e' chiaro da dove proviene.

Sono un po'confusa perche' in questo thread adesso abbiamo due domande - di "tavanata" e di "non ci piove", tutte e due molto interessanti.
Forse dovrei aprire il nuovo thread per "tavanata"? dipende dei moderatori 
Comunque grazie a tutti voi per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Azazel81

In questo contesto però la spiegazione di Wiki non ha senso... In questo caso è sicuramente più adeguata la spiegazione che hai trovato sul forum in English (che poi è la stessa, più o meno, che ti abbiamo dato noi).


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Azazel!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

milanoinnevata said:


> "Tavanate"... fantastico. Ma se lo usassi ora, tutti riderebbero (almeno a Milano)... era una parola che andava di moda negli anni '80! Non credo che esista più... o veniva da qualche regione in particolare? Qualcuno mi può illuminare?


 

Anche io appena ho letto la parola "tavanata" ho avuto subito un collegamento con "tavanata galattica" che era un modo di dire di Ezio Greggio al Drive In (trasmissione di nuovi comici anni '80) e che successivamente credo di non aver mai più sentito.
Addirittura io all'epoca pensavo che fosse una parola inventata, ma essendo Greggio piemontese o lombardo, può anche darsi che sia una parola in uso in quelle zone.


----------



## Bieleis

Confermo che anche da noi (Piemonte nord) si usava la parola 'tavanata' abbastanza comunemente. Oggi si usa ancora talvolta nella frase: "Non dire tavanate" nel senso di "Non contare balle" o "non dire scemenze".

PS: Ezio Greggio è nato a 10 km da me.


----------



## elemika

Grazie Bieleis e Lucy!
Allora "tavanata" la prendo come una parola piemontese che vuol dire qualcosa tipo "scemenza" 

Grazie a tutti!


----------

